# Word for the day  archaic



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

archaic
[ahr-key-ik] 

adjective

1. marked by the characteristics of an earlier period; antiquated:
an archaic manner; an archaic notion.

2. (of a linguistic form) commonly used in an earlier time but rare in present-day usage except to suggest the older time, as in religious rituals or historical novels. Examples:
thou; wast; methinks; forsooth.

3. forming the earliest stage; prior to full development:
the archaic period of psychoanalytic research.

4. (often initial capital letter) pertaining to or designating the style of the fine arts, especially painting and sculpture, developed in Greece from the middle 7th to the early 5th century b.c., chiefly characterized by an increased emphasis on the human figure in action, naturalistic proportions and anatomical structure, simplicity of volumes, forms, or design, and the evolution of a definitive style for the narrative treatment of subject matter.
Compare classical (def 6), Hellenistic (def 5).

5. primitive; ancient; old:
an archaic form of animal life.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2015)

Good word; just sounds right....and still able to be used..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

I use it frequently, usually in context centering on me.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

..another word used often by me...usually when I'm looking in the mirror..  No,  seriously there's so much ancient cultural history here it's a word that is part of my regular vocabulary


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

hahaha Jim great minds think alike..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

My original TracFone that I still use is very archaic.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 16, 2015)

In some places clothes are still washed at the river in the archaic way by beating them on rocks with a wooden paddle.


----------

